# My Mexico Deer Hunt Video



## DPElite (Apr 28, 2008)

Here is a video i just got done editing of my largest buck to date taken with my Elite bow down in Mexico.....hope you all enjoy


----------



## Blast-n-cast (May 7, 2010)

It says video removed by user


----------



## Findeep (Mar 6, 2006)

x2


----------



## c-hawk (Aug 2, 2010)

X3


----------



## buckbuddy (Sep 1, 2008)

*WHAT??...No Video?....I just made some HOT popcorn!!:rotfl:*

*..Mark*


----------



## travissalinas (Aug 27, 2010)

a bit bummed not to see video. just posted mine recently though if anyone else wants to see the 18 pt buck go down


----------



## DPElite (Apr 28, 2008)

sorry guys its back up i had to make a small edit to the video.....


----------



## mudcatz71 (Jun 8, 2006)

great job on a nice deer!! enjoyed your video. How the hell did you draw back with that other buck at your window?


----------



## DPElite (Apr 28, 2008)

mudcatz71 said:


> great job on a nice deer!! enjoyed your video. How the hell did you draw back with that other buck at your window?


very simple just draw back lol...not being a smart *** its just that easy cause the deer are very chill


----------



## scrambler (May 28, 2004)

Great video and deer, thanks for sharing!


----------

